# New milk crate



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I rigged one up tonight. Here's some pics
Front view

Back view

Top view

I just threw some old rods and a golf club in there to give y'all and idea on where the rods would sit at. It's designed to troll a deep bait, a flat line, and a plug or a weighted bait. The straight up holder on the back is to hold a gaff, then a spare rod holder to hold a pitch rod for a cobia or something like that. If y'all have any improvements then fire away


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I really like that idea...Great build!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

You can buy those blue stainless steel bait knives with the plastic sheath at most tackle shops. I have the sheath zip tied to my milk crate so I always have a bait knife handy.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Gilly, and I'm gonna figure out some sort of easy acces for knives and pliers. I like the sheath idea


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

KMart and Walmart have cheap serated knives that come with a sheaths. They are great bait knives..Cheap and safe.


----------

